# Morocco Travel Books for sale



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

AA Pocket Guide to Morocco £4.99, Lonely Planet Guide to Morocco £15.99, Rough Guide to Morocco £15.99, AA Spiral Guide to Morocco.
The lot £25 i/c postage.
01297 553743 East Devon


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi

What year are these?


----------

